# Liquor Licences In UAE - You SHOULD read this...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Another confusing statement coming from an Emirati Lawyer in Abu Dhabi....



> Those ringing in 2011 with a glass of champagne and no alcohol licence will be breaking the law - even tourists.
> 
> *And so are those throwing a party and sharing their alcohol and those drinking in an emirate for which their licence is not valid.*
> 
> ...


So even though Ajman does not give out licenses, I can't drink here.

And more to the point, tourists need a license too (even though they can't physically get one) on pain of 5 years and AED5000 fine.

I wonder when the UK red-tops get hold of this....

The National


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Another confusing statement coming from an Emirati Lawyer in Abu Dhabi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im obviously no expert on this but this guy is clearly an idiot... talk about a horrible case of "I know it all and foot in mouth". 

This is one of the things that bothers me the most about UAE, is that they claim things they don't clearly uphold and uphold things they don't clearly state. This keeps everyone in a constant state of confusion as to whats right or wrong, giving them full rights to pretty much find you guilty of anything they like. There are no clear cut rules / laws, or so it seems. 

Ok, so let me get this straight, a HOTEL,where TOURISTS stay can sell alcohol, but not to the tourists? LOL. This is like saying a restaurant that sells food for hungry people cannot sell to hungry people... but then allowing it so that if at any point they feel like raiding the place and taking everyone in, they can. 

I think the message they have sent out with hotels is clear, tourists can drink, considering there are no tourist liquor licenses, at least not that I know of...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to Dubai...!
like with lots of things.....equal things are more equal than others...
no clear law so you can be screwed at any point in time if you blink or be at the wrong time in the wrong place...
that's actually one of my most hated things having been in DXB....
rules are always there for interpretation...and then it depends where you from/who you know etc etc


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Welcome to Dubai...!
> like with lots of things.....equal things are more equal than others...
> no clear law so you can be screwed at any point in time if you blink or be at the wrong time in the wrong place...
> that's actually one of my most hated things having been in DXB....
> rules are always there for interpretation...and then it depends where you from/who you know etc etc


Yep, agreed 100%. Im of the opinion now that I just try to behave as best as I can keeping in mind all of the time I am in a Muslim country and hope for the best. Aside from the lack of clarity on many issues, I still quite enjoy Dubai. I haven't gotten tired of it just yet.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Nightshadow,
don't get me wrong...I had a blast while living in Dubai for 18 monts....we closed part of our business so had to move.....to Singapore 

as said, issues re: rules/regulations etc are really a pain in the.....in Dubai or in the whole UAE for that matter ! Behave as good as you can and hope that's sufficient


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Nightshadow,
> don't get me wrong...I had a blast while living in Dubai for 18 monts....we closed part of our business so had to move.....to Singapore
> 
> as said, issues re: rules/regulations etc are really a pain in the.....in Dubai or in the whole UAE for that matter ! Behave as good as you can and hope that's sufficient


Singapore is one of the places I'd like to be in , Ive considered teaching English there for fun... and to use it as a launch pad to travel to other nearby countries. How are you enjoying your stay there? Shoot me a PM if you feel like sharing some basic experiences. 

With regards to Dubai, have they ever mentioned giving a tourist-only liquor license? Sort of like a permit while you are in UAE? Anyone ever hear of anything like that?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A ridiculous article and I really don't think that 'lawyer' understands the law properly anyway. 

No matter what this says, best advice is to follow the law. So, if you live in Dubai you should have a licence to buy alcohol and keep it in your home, as well as consuming it in other people's homes. If you are ever arrested (and this isn't as rare as you think!), you will have a much easier time if you have a licence and have kept to the rules.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> With regards to Dubai, have they ever mentioned giving a tourist-only liquor license? Sort of like a permit while you are in UAE? Anyone ever hear of anything like that?


Thanks, some gov official reading this just got a new idea of a way to collect another fee/tax....


----------

